# Well Here It Goes



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes okay everybody made their point on how I type.  I never knew that this site was graded for english puncutation by people who don't have anything better to do than sit on the internet all day and talk...so I think they should worry about their own self.  If people don't like the way I tYPE liKE ThiS OR LIKE THIS AS IN "YELLING", oh well keep your opinons to yourself.  I'm just on here to meet new people in the ems community and I guess I was wrong...I don't think this is a community site because these people live up to there own rules.   I just think people need to worry about their own ethics and values because I passed my ems class and  my teacher told me this is a very big happy family and we all help each other and I  passed it not just for my typos and my proper english its becuase I applied myself and study everyday in a car for 8 hours straight and I'm here to help people and have fun not to worry about proper english and meet new people.  Knowing people in the real world is different and on the internet is another....so next time someone is new to this site like me maybe you guys can tell them the rules...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 22, 2007)

EMS is a profession. As such, communication skills is a reflection of your personal knowledge, education and ability to interact with each other. Using the Internet as an excuse demonstrates laziness and poor professional image. As well, as use of implementing extreme poor grammar, misspelling demonstrates lack of common or basic communication skills.

We are a medical profession, and our thoughts and images should reflect our education level to be able to write and communicate. There is no excuse for extreme and poor language skills. Attempt to read some post's and it is hard to decipher their intent and thought, this may not even be medical terminology. If they do it on the Internet, chances are they write it on the PCR the same way. Why would anyone purposefully misspell or use poor grammar? Why would we want to "dumb down" ?

We make too many excuses and allowances for EMS personal not to meet the normal expectations of basic communications. It is not that hard, we were all taught this in elementary education. You will not be allowed to medically document (or should not) in poor English and misspelling in the real world, so be prepared.  

If your instructor told you.. "It was a big, happy family" he was feeding you a bunch of B.S. I have been in EMS for thirty years, and I have yet seen that family. We are very critical of each other as we should be. If you thought you were chastised on this forum for your post's, wait until you are critiqued for patient care from a physician or seasoned medic. Part of being in EMS is growing tough skin and having the ability to accept positive criticism. 

R/r 911


----------



## Nycxice13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Be nice RR..

Type how ya want, don't give a damn what people have to say. Just conduct yourself in a manner that represents yourself in a positive way..


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with ice13 and RR.


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 22, 2007)

now we are refraining from communication skills dude come on like seriously yeah ems is a profession and there is no need for bad grammar but its not like i type like that come on dude that was my signature that said BrAndy AkA whatever dude come on Ive seen people with there names like that and when i read over my message I first put on this forum and I hardly ever wrote any typos or anything so whats the big deal to tell you just next time dont tell me okay I love EMS and I know my grammar and Im not going to make me look bad the thing I have to worry about is how I look with patient care and how I perform the duty as a ems provider and trust me I wouldn't be in this profession if I didnt know :censored::censored::censored::censored: or how to spell


----------



## rgnoon (Jun 22, 2007)

> Yes okay everybody made their point on how I type. I never knew that this site was graded for english puncutation by people who don't have anything better to do than sit on the internet all day and talk...so I think they should worry about their own self. If people don't like the way I tYPE liKE ThiS OR LIKE THIS AS IN "YELLING", oh well keep your opinons to yourself. I'm just on here to meet new people in the ems community and I guess I was wrong...I don't think this is a community site because these people live up to there own rules. I just think people need to worry about their own ethics and values because I passed my ems class and my teacher told me this is a very big happy family and we all help each other and I passed it not just for my typos and my proper english its becuase I applied myself and study everyday in a car for 8 hours straight and I'm here to help people and have fun not to worry about proper english and meet new people. Knowing people in the real world is different and on the internet is another....so next time someone is new to this site like me maybe you guys can tell them the rules...



I wasn't going to say anything, but darn that is one long sentence! Professionalism aside, grammar and punctuation are appreciated as they just make posts easier to read! 
-Just my $.02, and thats about all it's worth.


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 22, 2007)

well you need to read it again and know whats going on before you open your mouth.  yeah and one big sentence.....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2007)

This is a community site, and as such we have rules and enforce them.  If you go to the FAQ section you'll see all of our rules posted there...and yes, there are only three.  We didn't feel it was necessary for us to list every possible rule and violation because we felt that our members should be mature enough to know what is right and what is wrong.

SHOUTING, bad grammar, and profanity were not included because these are basic rules of internet etiquette.  Proper grammar, sentence structure, capitalization and paragraphs make a post MUCH easier to read and understand. 

As far as the profanity goes, this is a public forum and as such is viewable by anyone who wants to visit.  What type of image does this portray for our profession if someone comes here seeking information about EMS and all they see is every other word being a swear word?  Are there times when profanity is appropriate?  Yes, and that is why our word censor list is not all inclusive.  What you are going to have a hard time convincing me is that the words on that list are in anyway appropriate for a general EMS forum.


----------



## rgnoon (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a very good idea of what is going on, and would appreciate it if you tried to refrain from attacking others on the forum. This community is an excellent resource for sharing ideas and experiences with ems providers worldwide, and the last thing we need are disparaging posts aimed at causing friction. 

I attempted to politely point out that the methods of expression that you have chosen to utilize do not tend to be the norm on this forum. If you feel that this was done in a spiteful manner, you are mistaken and I apologize for the misunderstanding.

I can't conceive of why discussion threads here shouldn't be able to be conducted in a civil and respectful manner and my only interest is in preserving the civility that I have seen so far from this community.


----------



## Summit (Jun 22, 2007)

EMTFiREGURL911 said:


> well you need to read it again and know whats going on before you open your mouth.  yeah and one big sentence.....



*Nobody should have to read your post again.* You should write it in a manner that is comprehensible so that people can easily understand it the first time. That is what you want, right? We are not telepaths, and this is not a verbal conversation.


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 22, 2007)

> SHOUTING, bad grammar, and profanity were not included because these are basic rules of internet etiquette. Proper grammar, sentence structure, capitalization and paragraphs make a post MUCH easier to read and understand.



Well I am pretty much screwed on this one.

EMTFiREGURL911, I am with you on this one. I could see if this was a College sponsored site for grammar, but it isn't.



> refrain from attacking others on the forum



best Rule ever

Can't we all just be friends.


----------



## Summit (Jun 22, 2007)

*Actually...*

We are hardly strict "grammar nazis" on this board.

It is one thing to abandon some aspects of proper punctuation and to have some common misspellings in the course of lax discourse on the internet. This is common and mostly tolerated here. We in EMS love acronyms too. 

*It is another thing entirely *to intentionally misspell, obfuscate, mispunctuate, and abandon all sentence/paragraph structure in order to be "cool." It is confusing, distracting, and unbecoming of this professional forum. It is not cool *here*.

I guess I should mention that this "cool style" is a progression from the nearly indecipherable "1337-sp34k" that was popular amongst packet kiddies (hacker-wannabe middle/high schoolers) around 5 years ago.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 22, 2007)

The variable achievement gradient assiduously ascribed a regrettably unpropitious exponential symbol to the diagnostic instrument which I bebnignly submitted for judicious academic consideratory purposes.  Attractive as is the immanent prospect of an amorous interlude, and not unsympathetic to the solicitous encouchment of your request.  Owing to the delicate quiddity of the foredoomed article, my innoxious scrutiny stressed certain heretofore undisclosed flaws precipitating an ineveitable fracture of the maldesigned subcomponents.  I nevertheless deem it emotionally incumbent to more realistically confine my practices notwithstanding the scintillating repartage concomitant to this scholastic assemblage intransigent preternatural biologic functions conspired to surmount my fragile resolve. 


Above is an example of the fine old art of obfuscation.  Be careful though, it's used almost exclusively by the lowest and most despicable human life form known to man, the lawyer.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 22, 2007)

I am sorry, I thought EMT Life was to be able to logically discuss as a professional, up-dates, education, professional ideas, and even humor. Since many people from all areas read this forum and since this site does represent members of our profession, I would assume that being able to communicate effectively would be a normal trait and one would want to promote such.

No, this site is not by far sponsored or edited by any Collegiate level (no one asked for APA format or scientific presentations) however; I do expect members and peers of my profession to be able to at least communicate in written form at least above the fourth grade level. I don't believe this is asking a difficult and hard request. This is to allow others to read and be able to communicate your post more effective. You may have much to offer or ask, if one can actually read it accurately. As well we should present ourselves at all times as competent and educated medical professionals. 

EMS Forums attempt to promote professionalism, increase awareness in medical treatments, education, research and regime and sometimes even humor. This again is not difficult to perform. Posting in a manner that is legible, easy to read and without major grammar and few spelling errors, so others can read it without any chance of misinterpretation (which is easy to do). No, it is not a grade, again rather a reflection upon one self as a professional and so called member of the health profession. Remember, one is representing many at all times.

What is a shame, we would even have a debate upon something simplistic such as encouraging spelling and writing.

R/r 911


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 22, 2007)

I never seen all these people 

just get mad at the way I write 3 sentences and my signature

i hope all of you guys who are agreeing on this know what you are all arguing 

about....all i was doing was introducing myself and this is what i get in return


this is the message I wrote:

"hey my name is brandy and im new on this forum thingy and just looking for people to know.  I also wanted to know i just took the nremt and mine stopped at 70 what did yours stop at?

my signature:BrAnDy AkA EmTFiReGurL911


whats wrong with that?

Im trying to get along so i hope people can read my writing


----------



## Guardian (Jun 22, 2007)

well, the tribe has spoken...lol.


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I was trying to share my experiences in the very first of my forums that i posted as you can see what spelling and grammar mistakes did I make?? I would like to know..and if it a big deal then I'll just post everything in spaces so it will make it easier to see....

Is that better?

That's the problem with this world we all have rules and ways of doing things I just wish you guys would go to southern california and see what embarrasment this profession is to the society I live in.

It's not all based on grammar and english skills and just to tell all you I think I hold myself in a professional manner and you know why becuase you guys don't know me in person to say I don't.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 23, 2007)

As long as you're trying, that's all that matters to me.  There aren't any english professors on this site.  I think most of us just wanted to make it clear that cutesy 15 y/o BS garbage wasn't going to be tolerated here.  You can do it all you want over at parishiltonlife.com, but at emtlife.com, you have to at least try and act like an adult.  Of course there are a lot of people that think I need to start acting like an adult, but that's another discussion all together.


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 23, 2007)

> There aren't any English professors on this site.



Good thing, I am a citizen of the United States of America. I speak "American" not English.

A similar statement by me made a Lawyer shut up and sit down during a trial I was called to testify in. I was tired and was not paying attention to what I said.  He told me to speak English and that was my reply.


----------



## jrm818 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thats just silly.  At best you speak a dialect of English called American English.  You no more speak American than Canadians speak Canadian, or Australians speak Australian.  

As for this whole grammer fight I'm bored so I guess I'll chime in - I'm with everybody else.  Your image is important in this (or any) buisness.  More importantly, I can't freaking understand you when you type in a manner completely inconsistant with the conventions of the Engligh language.  I feel like I'm reading Gertrude Stein (I HATE Gertrude Stein), for those who have ever suffered her assaults on human decency.

Now I AM a grammer Nazi - I could rip Rid (the local grammer police, and guru extrordinare) a new one for his mistakes, and feel what is close to physical pain when I notice my own errors.  Normally I abstain from making any comments on this or any other internet forum about grammer because everyone makes errors and its not relaly a big deal, so long as the poster remains comprehensible.  You were/are not.  One small example from your last post to demonstrate that this is not merely a trivial issue of ball-busting, but rather an issue of anyone being able to understand the meaning behind your words:

"That's the problem with this world we all have rules[...]"

This can mean one of two differnet things.  One possible reading is "That's the problem with this world: we all have rules...", a reading which suggests that the rules are the problem (the noun to which the pronoun "that" refers).

Another reading is "That's the problem with this world.  We all have rules...".  This reading suggests that the problem is not the presence of rules, but rather some other subject which was referred to in a prior sentence.  

In other words - those of us reading the post do not know if you are objecting to the fact that the world has rules, or something else completely.  Using those little dot thingies (periods) would make it clear.


Now if I really wanted to bust your balls I would point out that you ought not end a sentence with a preposition (as in: "the society i live in.") 

In all seriousness I dont' post this out of ill will, but rather to suggest to you that unless you want people to completely ignore your posts, and if you truly want to contribute to teh forum, that you take some care in your posts.  Hopefully you can take this as light-hearted positive criticism, as it is intended.


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 23, 2007)

Interesting? This thing gave me only 15 min to edit. So much for going to the can.

Edit of post above.



> There aren't any English professors on this site.



Good thing, I am a citizen of the United States of America. I speak "American" not English.

A similar statement by me made a Lawyer shut up and sit down during a trial I was called to testify in. I was tired and was not paying attention to what I said.  He told me to speak English and that was my reply.

I am very well educated and not only am a Paramedic but also have an extensive college education. My college degree is in Computer Science with a few dozen other classes in Political Science tossed in. I would not have made it without the use of proper grammar.

"1337-sp34k" is very popular for passwords in many software packages today. "1337-sp34k" is dieing and going the way of the shortcuts used in cell phone text messaging. Be happy that people have not gone that route. I used "1337-sp34k" in a run report and now have an idea for my next shot at the system.

Many of the top executives in this country can not communicate well, and rely heavily on their underpaid secretaries to make them look good. It is the underpaid that is expected to use the best grammar. 

I must communicate on many different levels and on a day to day bases. I have close friends who are Bank VP's and own multi million dollar companies. I come here to relax, have fun, and communicate with my brothers and sisters in EMS. If anyone is wondering I did write a run report in crayon.

I am quite shocked at the fact that people are being so anal on this board. This thread had gotten out of hand and should be closed.


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 23, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> Interesting? This thing gave me only 15 min to edit. So much for going to the can.



Haha you were in the can for 45 minutes?! MAN.

j/p


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 23, 2007)

lipglossed said:


> Haha you were in the can for 45 minutes?! MAN.
> 
> j/p




Yea, something going around the house that the wife brought home. Not been pretty around here.


----------



## jens2angels (Jun 24, 2007)

*Honestly*

I would really hope that a person who's job to save live's everyday would be able to use proper english and punctuation. 

But that's just me.:blush:


----------

